# Round Live Edge Slabs- drying?



## Millssnell (Dec 5, 2013)

I am hoping to save a few very large trunk bottoms on my way home today.

Is there anything that I need to do in order to help keep them from checking? Should I anchor seal the entire face of the end grain?

Thanks for ant input.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 6, 2013)

I would recommend covering any exposed face with Anchor Seal. Also, its best to keep the stock off the ground for best air circulation and I like to keep stuff under a rain cover. still out in the open, but protected.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd seal the endgrain with Anchorseal... Sometimes two coats. I also tend to remove any existing end checks before sealing.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 8, 2013)

End checking is almost inevitable with cuts like that. Anchor seal is your best shot at preventing it from getting sever. What species are you cutting?


----------



## Millssnell (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input. No species in particular, I am just always looking. Have been looking around and it seems like lots of urban clearing here recently and had hoped to save a few round slabs.


----------

